
White House Bars CNN, NY Times, Politico, LA Times and BuzzFeed from Brief Access - anw
http://www.reuters.com/article/us-usa-trump-media-idUSKBN1632JG
======
devindotcom
Spicer in December:

"We have a respect for the press, when it comes to the government, that that
is something that you can't ban an entity from, conservative, liberal or
otherwise. I think that's what makes a democracy a democracy versus a
dictatorship."

[https://twitter.com/kenvogel/status/835219520541364225](https://twitter.com/kenvogel/status/835219520541364225)

------
grzm
Dupe of NYTimes story:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13726886](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13726886)

~~~
cpncrunch
Not a dupe. The NYTimes is paywalled and doesn't add anything. (And yes, I
know how to get around the paywall).

~~~
runesoerensen
In this situation it seems fair to classify it as a dupe. Would've been better
to just post the link in a comment on the earlier post, and leave it to a
moderator to update it instead.

------
TorKlingberg
Of course, they are just protecting the people from lies about the glorious
leader, and from counter-revolutionaries trying to disturb with inappropriate
questions.

~~~
vorotato
Actually in this case they are protecting the glorious leader from the truths
about the public.

